# Difference Between Polo Tower Villas & Polo Towers Suites?



## lizfox (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the difference is between Polo Tower Villas and Polo Towers Suites?  It looks like they both have lockoff units with the same size units so I'm wondering what the difference is?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 5, 2012)

lizfox said:


> Can someone please tell me what the difference is between Polo Tower Villas and Polo Towers Suites?  It looks like they both have lockoff units with the same size units so I'm wondering what the difference is?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The Villa's are a little more plush than the Suite's. The Suite's are in towers 1 & 2 and offer better views. The Villa's are in tower 3 and most of those units face east or away from the strip. The Villa's have larger TV's. The Villa's have a murphy bed in the living room instead of a sofa sleeper. The Villa's have two vanities in the bathroom and a deep soaker tub in the bathroom. 

So basically, the Villa's are a little more plush but don't have as good of views. If you click the link in my signature below, I have some pics of a Suite's unit we were in the past year. You'll have to scroll through the albums to find the Polo Towers album.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have stayed in both units and ti me it's not worth the extra points to stay in the villas. Save your points.


----------

